# identification sur MacGé



## Powerdom (1 Mai 2014)

Toujours ce problème d'identification sur MacGé avec Safari. il ne conserve pas mon identification. Parfois même plusieurs fois dans la journée.

Pourquoi si je viens du forum en cliquant sur le lien en haut pour se rendre sur MacGé l'identification n'est pas conservée ?


----------



## iluro_64 (1 Mai 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> Toujours ce problème d'identification sur MacGé avec Safari. il ne conserve pas mon identification. Parfois même plusieurs fois dans la journée.
> 
> Pourquoi si je viens du forum en cliquant sur le lien en haut pour se rendre sur MacGé l'identification n'est pas conservée ?



De quel lien parles-tu ?
Lorsque je viens du forum pour repasser aux actus, je clique sur la "grosse" pastille macgeneration. Mon identification est toujours-là ! D'accord, ça n'a pas été toujours été ainsi. Mais voilà plusieurs semaines que je n'ai pas d'observation à faire sur ce point-là.
Je reste identifié en permanence que ce soit dans le forum et dans les actus.


----------



## cl97 (1 Mai 2014)

Le système d'identification actuel est une vraie plaie. On en a conscience mais on ne pouvait pas faire autrement avec la migration débutée en fin d'année dernière. 

La bonne nouvelle c'est que ce problème va être résolu en très grande partie très prochainement. 

On va entamer la seconde partie de cette migration très très prochainement.


----------



## Powerdom (1 Mai 2014)

de celui là

merci cl97


----------



## iluro_64 (2 Mai 2014)

Désolé pour toi  
Chez moi, ça fonctionne bien


----------



## Toximityx (2 Mai 2014)

Changement du statut à : [En cours]


----------



## Cedric (30 Mai 2014)

Pouvez vous essayer de réinitialiser le mot de passe de votre compte ?  : http://www.igen.fr/user/password


----------



## aCLR (30 Mai 2014)

Ouais il n'est vraiment pas au point ce thème&#8230;


----------



## Ptimouss (3 Juin 2014)

Idem, impossible de me connecter sur le site macge.co alors que sur les apps iOS ça marche. J'ai effacé les cookies, niet, demandé un nouveau mot de passe depuis le site... J'attends toujours le mail.


----------



## cl97 (3 Juin 2014)

Ptimouss : a priori ton adresse n'est plus valide ! Je t'envoie un MP avec tout ce qu'il faut


----------



## Ptimouss (3 Juin 2014)

Mot de passe et adresse mail mis à jour: merci pour cette réponse rapide.


----------



## Powerdom (9 Juillet 2014)

Bon ben ça recommence.

Macgé avait réinitialisé mon mot de passe et plus de soucis.  Sauf que je ne m'en souvenais jamais.
ce soir je décide de changer pour mettre un mot de passe à moi et voici le résultat : 

aucuns soucis sur les forums mais par contre identification impossible sur MacGé


----------



## Toximityx (10 Juillet 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> Bon ben ça recommence.
> 
> Macgé avait réinitialisé mon mot de passe et plus de soucis.  Sauf que je ne m'en souvenais jamais.
> ce soir je décide de changer pour mettre un mot de passe à moi et voici le résultat :
> ...



Et en demandant un nouveau mot de passe ça donne quoi ?


----------



## Powerdom (10 Juillet 2014)

Avec le mot de passe que vous m'aviez envoyé cela fonctionnait parfaitement. Mais comme ce mot de passe ne correspondait à rien pour moi, je ne m'en souvenais pas. 

En voulant le changer hier, je ne peux plus me connecter à MacGé, mais uniquement sur les forums et sur l'application de mon iphone.


----------



## Powerdom (15 Juillet 2014)




----------



## iluro_64 (15 Juillet 2014)

Jusqu'à maintenant, je n'avais pas eu de soucis !
Et voilà qu'aujourd'hui je me retrouve en ayant perdu l'identification Mac G d'entrée, mais pas celle des forums ! C'est à s'y perdre !


----------



## Powerdom (15 Juillet 2014)

d'un coté cela me rassure, je ne suis  pas le seul


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Septembre 2014)

Bonsoir,

J'ai exactement le même problème que Powerdom.

  Mais j'ai aussi le problème avec l'application de Macg sur ios ou je ne peux plus me connecter...
J'ai réinitialisé mon mot de passe mais toujours pareil.


----------



## Toximityx (9 Septembre 2014)

Italofab a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> J'ai exactement le même problème que Powerdom.
> 
> ...



Bonsoir,

Pouvez-vous faire un courriel à iphone @ mgig.fr ?

Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour,

J'ai reçu un mail de Florian Innocente qui a réinitialisé mon mot de passe.
Je peux a nouveau me connecté sur MacGeneration et iGeneration et également sur l'application ios.

Problème résolue 


Merci a Florian d'avoir traité rapidement ce petit souci 

Bonne journée a tous.


----------



## Jdrien (16 Septembre 2014)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Jusqu'à maintenant, je n'avais pas eu de soucis !
> Et voilà qu'aujourd'hui je me retrouve en ayant perdu l'identification Mac G d'entrée, mais pas celle des forums ! C'est à s'y perdre !



Bonjour,

j'ai le meme soucis, je peux me connecter sur les forums igen et macg mais pas sur les pages d'accueil

Merci !


----------



## Toximityx (16 Septembre 2014)

Jdrien a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai le meme soucis, je peux me connecter sur les forums igen et macg mais pas sur les pages d'accueil
> 
> Merci !



Bonjour,

Un compte créé sur iGeneration pourra être utilisé sur MacGeneration et sur les apps iOS, mais pas sur les forums. Il sagit dune situation temporaire et à lavenir, nous proposerons une page permettant de créer un compte unique lequel pourra être utilisé sur lensemble de nos sites


----------



## Jdrien (16 Septembre 2014)

Toximityx a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Un compte créé sur iGeneration pourra être utilisé sur MacGeneration et sur les apps iOS, mais pas sur les forums. Il sagit dune situation temporaire et à lavenir, nous proposerons une page permettant de créer un compte unique lequel pourra être utilisé sur lensemble de nos sites



Ah donc il faut que je crèe un nouveau compte hors forum, pour par exemple commenter les actualités ?
Merci


----------



## Romuald (16 Septembre 2014)

Ayé, c'est mon tour : impossible de se connecter pour commenter une niouze.


----------



## Toximityx (16 Septembre 2014)

Jdrien a dit:


> Ah donc il faut que je crèe un nouveau compte hors forum, pour par exemple commenter les actualités ?
> Merci



Oui,



Romuald a dit:


> Ayé, c'est mon tour : impossible de se connecter pour commenter une niouze.



Tu peux faire un reset du mot de passe si tu veux, c'est pour igen ou macg ?


----------



## Romuald (16 Septembre 2014)

Pour les niouzes macgé.
Mais je préfère attendre que vous mettiez en place l'identifiant unique, commenter n'a rien d'essentiel.


----------



## Jdrien (16 Septembre 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> Pour les niouzes macgé.
> Mais je préfère attendre que vous mettiez en place l'identifiant unique, commenter n'a rien d'essentiel.



Oui c'est vrai, moi en fait c'était pour poser une question...du genre sur la news http://www.igen.fr/iphone/2014/09/quelques-iphone-6-encore-en-stock-dans-les-apple-store-87632 poser la question : "peut on voir et manipuler l'iphone 6 dans un AppleStore à Paris et sinon à partir de quand ?"
Voili voilou


----------



## Jdrien (17 Septembre 2014)

Toximityx a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Un compte créé sur iGeneration pourra être utilisé sur MacGeneration et sur les apps iOS, mais pas sur les forums. Il sagit dune situation temporaire et à lavenir, nous proposerons une page permettant de créer un compte unique lequel pourra être utilisé sur lensemble de nos sites



Bonjour,
alors pour réer un nouveau compte, je ne peux pas utiliser le meme nom d'utilisateur, ok, mais ni l'adresse electronique ?????
Merci


----------



## Toximityx (17 Septembre 2014)

Jdrien a dit:


> Bonjour,
> alors pour réer un nouveau compte, je ne peux pas utiliser le meme nom d'utilisateur, ok, mais ni l'adresse electronique ?????
> Merci



Bonjour,

Si Jdrien est disponible sur iGen ou MacG vous pouvez le prendre ;-)


----------

